# Why do I look diseased???



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well Buddy, it's because you were trying to eat bark off the breadfruit tree. The sap on that tree is like latex, and makes things all sticky. When you got your face all good and sticky, you decided to rub it in the dirt to get the stickiness off. That's why you look the way you look.

What's hard to tell from the picture is there's a large chunk of it hanging off his bottom lip. 

Silly goats!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Hehehe! Very funny


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my, he does look like he has a bad case of sore mouth. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Silly goats! :laugh:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sore mouth and a black eye!

he has it all over his ears too, but hard to see in the pic. the other goats have done this before, but not to this extent. it's quite hilarious.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww poor buddy  And it's not funny 
Ok , maybe a little ,:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::crazy::thumbup:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Haha, goats are so cute!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha!!! Too funny


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww. Soo cute


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Poor silly guy!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Silly goat!


----------

